# Back From The Beach



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got skunked this am  ,just a few blues 12 inchers. Saw a few small pompano landed by 
fellow anglers but thats about it.The water
must have been to clean. Maybe I will give a try later today or in the am.  
T------Lines

Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Where exactly are you in Florida? I'm getting skunked here in Georgia, repeatedly. I haven't caught s$*t since I got here. I'm thinking of going to Florida in the next month or so. I'd like a cooler full of pompano, whiting and trout if I could manage it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?Pyt=Tmap&&csz=Indialantic+FL+&Get%A0Map=Get+Map 
Pompono catches sould be picking up soon I hope, usually they do mid to late Jan.
What part of the Sunshine State were you
planning to visit.

T-----Lines

Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Probably the area you're in. I've been thinking of moving to California or Florida. Of course, wherever we move, the beach has to be nearby. So, I am thinking of going down your way in my explorations. Good fishing is a priority in my decision making. According to Mapquest, it's about 5-6 hour drive from here, so I'll be looking into it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

If you plan on coming this way let me know we
can try to fill 2 coolers.  Once you get the the itch to fish location is always a
priority.Im sure you saw on the link there's
water all around and great fishing as well,
and winter never comes.Not like up north .eek: :. :Im originally from Pittsburgh PA. so i love it here never going
back.

Well let me know if your trip takes place. 

Tight----Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm from the pacific northwest, moved here 3 years ago and will never go back eather. the weather is awsome and the fishing is fantastic.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I caught a few small pompano this summer in Myrtle Beach, but I'd like to catch some bigger ones. Lately, it's been too cold to catch anything. Today I had to settle for castnetting mullet. Caught enought bait to fill the freezer. Couple small pinfish and croaker came up with them, but everything else has hightailed it south. I have a feeling the fish are smarter than I am.

I'd really like to find a job in the summer working a charter boat as a mate. I suppose I'll have to pay my dues fileting fish for tourists, but oh well.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Emanuel
You might if you come down this way stop at the Port of Canaverl at some of the charters
there.Just a suggestion.

T<--------->Lines
Kozlow


----------

